# Dust



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Those are great. Expen$ive, hot and cumbersome. But really good. We used them when shooting Imron paint on cars last century. Great for C19, too. Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I use one occasionally at work... you can't wear eye glasses with them, and a beard would not work well with them, because it would compromise the seal. The one you have pictured is a decent one, since it looks like sound can travel out through the center cone... not being able to communicate well (your speaking is very muffled when wearing them) is especially a problem when everyone you are working with is also wearing them. A buddy of mine has one like this, and I can hear him pretty well.

Breathing is slightly more labored with any type of mask, so you will notice slightly more fatigue and you will be more prone to breaking a sweat with one on.

You also should keep a log of how much you used the mask, since the canisters are filters, they will start to plug up and are less effective with time. And that alone greatly increases your labor breathing.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I vaguely recall that rinsing glass with lemon juice/vinegar or wiping down with shampoo or other soap (surfactants) prevents condensation... Commonly done on bathroom mirrors back in the day...


----------



## mrblint (Feb 22, 2015)

I have become extremely sensitive to sawdust and leaf mold and other kinds of dust. Any of that stuff causes my throat to close up, which a specialist at a university hospital said was a symptom something like asthma, sort of. He couldn't really explain it or offer any kind of treatment for it. I have found that benedryl helps prevent it but it's like taking a sleeping pill and also raises blood pressure. I bought one of those full-face respirator masks, a respected well-known brand. Fine dust can enter through its exhalation valve, which is a simple flap. I taped material from an N95 mask over the exhalation port area on the front of the mask, which solved the dust issue but it makes the mask usable only for a very short time before it condenses.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I recall from asbestos training that most masks and respirators don‘t work well with beards. An N95 mask with an exhaust valve might help but if your beard is causing leaks the only solution is shaving. The mask you showed might help with fogging, but if it doesn’t seal to your face because of your beard you are fooling yourself, where air can get out dust can get in. Put the mask on, cover the inlet ports and breathe in. If you get air, it leaks and it is not protecting you. It is likely to come down to shaving or suffering the consequences of dust.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You can have a beard, but must have bare skin, no hair where the mask seals. See if you can do a trim around the edges.
I had an employer that forced me into having to test for fitment for a mask. They had the same policy no factial hair. I fought it and when I passed with facial hair they sort of left me alone.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My reading glasses get cold walking from the truck into the hardware store . Solution -- place the glasses in my arm pit to keep those warm and they don't fog . So i'm guessing items that fog are too cold ???


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> My reading glasses get cold walking from the truck into the hardware store . Solution -- place the glasses in my arm pit to keep those warm and they don't fog . So i'm guessing items that fog are too cold ???


So their clear but they just stink!


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Scuba divers used to use vaseline to help seal around facial hair. Never tried it - but heck, if it gets OP working without suffering from the dust it'll be a YAHOO!


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> So i'm guessing items that fog are too cold ???


Yep... cold weather wood working garage. No heat. No plans for heat.
The beard stays.

My allergy makes my eyes swell almost shut, major watering and itch. For this, my half mask works good. When I put on goggles, exhaled breath escapes out the top just enough to cause the fog. I've tightened the straps a bunch, still leaks a little bit. I've tried a small piece of paper towel at the top for a, per se', gasket. Not better. I've spit on the goggles, like I did for a snorkel mask, minimal help. Bought what is supposed to be non-fog goggles...ya, right. I've tried the pocket inside the coat thing. Works ok but then Im a moron(smile). I take them off and forget to put them back in my pocket.

Thinking a bit more on this.... hot breath, cold mask, maybe the whole inside fogs up and now Im out $100.

Happy Thanksgiving...Don.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've grown a beard in winter and to each his own , but i'm not trading lungs for whiskers . 😁


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Use dust collectors on your tools, install a ceiling mount air filter. Ive seen plans for down draft dust collection work tables too. Theres alot more options than masks.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Jeekinz said:


> Use dust collectors on your tools, install a ceiling mount air filter. Ive seen plans for down draft dust collection work tables too. Theres alot more options than masks.


Right now, can not justify the cost of anything more than a shop vac w/a bucket cyclone for dust collection. Also, a mask is portable. I can take it out in the woods cutting firewood, other projects away from the garage that create dust.

I do appreciate the thought....Thanks...Don.


----------



## sherik (Feb 19, 2021)

notnew2diy said:


> I am allergic to dust, mostly drywall dust, but there are times when woodworking, it bothers me some. I've got a 2 canister half mask. Works great...but...when I add safety goggles, goggles fog up. I get the same fog when I use a simple dust mask, N95 mask. I realize the fog is related to air escaping out of the top of the masks. Im not shaving my beard(smile).
> 
> Was wondering if any one has used something like this.....
> 
> ...


I ski. I wipe the inside of my goggles with wipes. There are plenty out there. I also heard you can take shaving cream and rub both sides of your glasses. That’s what I would try first.







Something like this might help.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

notnew2diy said:


> Right now, can not justify the cost of anything more than a shop vac w/a bucket cyclone for dust collection. Also, a mask is portable. I can take it out in the woods cutting firewood, other projects away from the garage that create dust.
> 
> I do appreciate the thought....Thanks...Don.


Not sure how much woodworking you do but the dust just lingers around. You'd have to wear it all the time. Thats why using collection systems on tools work. Most are just formed sheet metal with a hose connection. The ceiling mounted air filter can be made diy, or the simplest form a cheap window fan with a furnace filter attached to it.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Jeekinz said:


> the simplest form a cheap window fan with a furnace filter attached to it.


Yep...got one of them too, but like you said, dust lingers and it does not get everything.

During the fall/winter/spring Im wood working in the garage most every day. Yep... there are days the mask is on 4-6 hours. Im kinda religious on the use of the mask. Been a good many years since I had any problems that an Allegra didn't fix.



sherik said:


> I also heard you can take shaving cream and rub both sides of your glasses.


I'll give the wipes a try. Aint bought shaving cream in over 30 years(big grin).

Thanks much...Don.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

It seems that the best solution might cost more than you're willing to spend.



https://canadianwoodworking.com/tools/power-face-shield-respirators/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try a electrostatic filter system in the dusty shop .
'


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A little off topic, but I just picked up my shop air cleaner. 
Its not a substitute for a mask, but hopefully will keep my shop a little cleaner. 
I have it running on high right now in my basement, sitting on dollies so I can move it around, and every once in a while I go down to my basement and use my leaf blower to stir up the dust all over my basement.

They generally sell them in either 500 cfm or 1000-1200 cfm versions. I have a big shop, but almost went for the small version just because the big ones are so darn big and heavy. But then Busy Bee had a sale on the big one, so I had to do it. They have a "5 micron" disposable pleated filter and a "1 micron" washable bag filter. 

Probably they make most of their profit on the proprietary replacement filters. The opening for my disposable filter is just under 12" x 24" (by 1") but I guarantee you that when it needs replacement, a cheap 12" x 24" MERV 8 furnace filter is going to fit. I think furnace filters are commonly a little undersized from the nominal dimensions, so I am likely good in the 24" direction. The 12" direction is a little smaller, so that might take a little work.


----------



## Ayan (Dec 28, 2021)

notnew2diy said:


> I am allergic to dust, mostly drywall dust, but there are times when woodworking, it bothers me some. I've got a 2 canister half mask. Works great...but...when I add safety goggles, goggles fog up. I get the same fog when I use a simple dust mask, N95 mask. I realize the fog is related to air escaping out of the top of the masks. Im not shaving my beard(smile).
> 
> Was wondering if any one has used something like this.....
> 
> ...


Wipe your glasses with Rainx. They won't fog up anymore.


----------



## Ayan (Dec 28, 2021)

notnew2diy said:


> I am allergic to dust, mostly drywall dust, but there are times when woodworking, it bothers me some. I've got a 2 canister half mask. Works great...but...when I add safety goggles, goggles fog up. I get the same fog when I use a simple dust mask, N95 mask. I realize the fog is related to air escaping out of the top of the masks. Im not shaving my beard(smile).
> 
> Was wondering if any one has used something like this.....
> 
> ...



View attachment 721620


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> Probably they make most of their profit on the proprietary replacement filters. The opening for my disposable filter is just under 12" x 24" (by 1") but I guarantee you that when it needs replacement, a cheap 12" x 24" MERV 8 furnace filter is going to fit. I think furnace filters are commonly a little undersized from the nominal dimensions, so I am likely good in the 24" direction. The 12" direction is a little smaller, so that might take a little work.


So I bought a couple of MERV 8 filters. As expected, they are a little undersize, so the 24" direction, it fits fine, but is doesn't quite fit in the other direction. Not a big problem, its only a cardboard frame on the filter --- I just have to press harder.


----------

